# SS 22.03.14 - Bruckner #7



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Anton Bruckner (1824 - 1896)*

Symphony #7 in E Major, WAB 107

1. Allegro moderato
2. Adagio
3. Scherzo
4. Finale

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

This weekend I'll be listening too...

View attachment 37542


Otto Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
1885 Version, Ed. Nowak [1954]


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

Chailly/RSO Berlin for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm going to be checking out Alphacharger's post (elsewhere on this forum) concerning a Schalk version of Bruckner V.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Normally I go to Furtwängler for this, but for a change I will try the following -














Both live - Salzburg 1949 Kna - Berlin 1985 Giulini.
Should be interesting.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will choose the maestro in his last recording


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Going with Skrowaczewski.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Wand, Kolner...................


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going to be watching this one I think.

View attachment 37652


Celibidache & the Berlin Philharmoniker for me simply because it has been a while since I last viewed/listened to this recording. I cannot remember how it compares with his Munchner Philharmoniker recording (I suspect the Munchner forces have the edge having been drilled into a superb unit by the Maestro).

I intend to make an evening of it and watch the accompanying documentary too.

If I can include it, I did coincidentally listen to this recording by Klaus Tennstedt yesterday too:
View attachment 37653


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I think there's something wrong with me.
I listened to this symphony and it just left me cold - I simply can't get into Bruckner at all


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

techniquest said:


> I think there's something wrong with me.
> I listened to this symphony and it just left me cold - I simply can't get into Bruckner at all


Bruckner can be an tough for some people I guess.

This is my favorite Bruckner Symphony and the Klemperer recording I listened to is one of my absolute favorites. Klemperer really drives this Symphony. I love his momentum and force. I love the sound as well with the divided Violins.

Techniquest, the next Bruckner Symphony on the Saturday Symphonies is quite a ways off (24 Weeks away) and it will be his Symphony #4 (which is my 2nd Favorite Bruckner Symphony). I might suggest not listening to any Bruckner until then and then give that Symphony a try. I've had to do that with some composers I found difficult to listen to. Just step away for a while and then try a different work. I think the reason I had no problem with Bruckner is because I spent so much time with Mahler. I absolutely love and adore Mahler's Symphonies and I can hum them all in my sleep. Bruckner is some what similar in my mind. Big, massive, megalithic, symphonies with some beautiful flowing melodies and sometimes they take a while to sink in. My first experience with Bruckner was his Symphony #4 and I listened to it several times (like half a dozen) before moving on and trying some different ones because I wanted it to really settle into my mind.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

The Celibache Blu-Ray was very interesting. The documentary and history with the Berliner Philharmoniker all very fascinating.

The symphony itself was very well performed - the orchestra in fine form for Celibidache though I still maintain that in this instance the Munchner Philharmoniker have the edge. Not being a Karajan fan, this was an interesting taster as to what might have been had history played out differently but alas - it wouldn't be the same Celibidache necessarily. It is a pity that he didn't get more time with the Berliner Philharmoniker - like Wand did but the results here are interesting and definitely unique.

I also understand that this was taken shortly after the Berliners had played/recorded the piece with Daniel Barenboim (?).

Once I had adjusted* to the tempo I really enjoyed the peace. The tempo once engaged, felt right and for me it has an accumulative effect as builds and sustains it's momentum and power in a manner which almost seems inevitable. 

I still prefer his Munchner Philharmoniker recording overall but the margin is closer than I thought it would be.

*I say adjusted because the Tennstedt recording is noticeably quicker than this particular recording and it is this recording I am most familiar with of the seventh.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another belated listening, my apologies. :tiphat:
*
Bruckner*: Symphony 7, w. VPO/HvK (rec.1989). HvK's last rec., three months before he died. One of his finest.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> ...I think the reason I had no problem with Bruckner is because I spent so much time with Mahler. I absolutely love and adore Mahler's Symphonies and I can hum them all in my sleep. Bruckner is some what similar in my mind. Big, massive, megalithic, symphonies with some beautiful flowing melodies and sometimes they take a while to sink in...


I absolutely love Mahler too and I fail to see the connection between Mahler and Bruckner other than the fact that they wrote big symphonies. Maybe the closest Mahler symphony to Bruckner is the 5th, and that's the one Mahler symphony I really can't get into. I appreciate your help with Bruckner though and, if I can, I'll give the 4th a whirl when it's turn as the Saturday Symphony comes along.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

techniquest said:


> I absolutely love Mahler too and I fail to see the connection between Mahler and Bruckner other than the fact that they wrote big symphonies. Maybe the closest Mahler symphony to Bruckner is the 5th, and that's the one Mahler symphony I really can't get into. I appreciate your help with Bruckner though and, if I can, I'll give the 4th a whirl when it's turn as the Saturday Symphony comes along.


The closest Mahler ever got stylistically to Bruckner is the Scherzo of the First, in my opinion. The original version of the 2nd's first movement also has a few more Bruckner-like bits in it. The 5th, though, is Mahler through and through, in form and content.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

** Ahem, piece not peace. I cannot edit my post between my tablet and autocorrect but I cannot leave such an obvious error unchecked. 

*** Yet I can edit this post... Computers... Grrrrrrrr... :lol:


----------

